# Navigon 4350 Max Sat Nav



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Was looking at getting a new sat nav and seen this. anybody got one? any good? is this deal good? cheers guys
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...3_categoryId_165685_langId_-1?cm_vc=IOV4PLPZ1


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

anybody


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

backzilla said:


> anybody


There is areview here


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

I own one which was upgraded to 6310. The 4350 and 6310 are based on the same hardware and Navigon offers a software upgrade.

My 4350 had software version 7.4.1. 

The device has good GPS-reception, a good display and the navigation software is the best I know. Navigon offers good routing and superb spoken directions. I used to own earlier versions of TomTom, iGo and Route 66. TomTom lacks Navigon's good spoken directions, and Route 66 has an inferior routing engine. iGo was the worst direction-wise.

The 4350 will always offer you three routing alternatives: Shortest, fastest and most economic.

In my part of the world, the Navteq-maps which Navigon offers seem to be more current than the TeleAtlas-maps which come with TomTom, but this is always subjective and depends on your location.

There was one cave-at with my 4350: Sometimes, it took ages to find a TMC-channel. This is a fault in the 4350-software, as it was gone when I did the software upgrade to the 6310 - TMC-reception is now very good.

My device had software version 7.4.1 - I read about a free upgrade to 7.4.6, and it should fix the TMC-reception as well.

In my opinion, the device offers a good feature-set and good directions. That's what makes a good navigation assistant for me.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have this sat nav, I purchased the 4350 when my Gamin decided to stop speaking.

It’s an ok sat nav, gives you 3 routes to choose from which is a very nice touch.

My only gripe, is that if you enter a post code you can not enter a house number so you end up not going straight to where you want to go, you can get round this by entering the address manually minus the post code but it does take time.

Also like all sat navs don’t rely on them, when I used mine from Cornwall to Essex it wanted to take me of the motorway at 8am and send me through London.

They are a nice bit of kit though and the traffic update is also good, if a road is closed it we automatically find a different route and divert you around.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Matt197 said:


> I have this sat nav, I purchased the 4350 when my Gamin decided to stop speaking.
> 
> It's an ok sat nav, gives you 3 routes to choose from which is a very nice touch.
> 
> ...


I bought it thismorning and wet myself when all my numbers from my phone stored and i made a call from it. First proper satnav. easy pleased


----------

